# Artistes en herbe, faites chauffer les pixels...



## PATOCHMAN (23 Novembre 2004)

Quand on est nouveau sur les forums, on se fie (en tout cas, ce fut mon cas) aux avatars pour se faire une idée de la personnalité des membres que l'on découvre pour la 1ere fois.... Mais un avatar, c'est tout petit et assez succinct...

Vous avez : Un ordi (Ben oui), un appareil photo? un scanner? de la colle, des ciseaux, un petit logiciel de retouche? ... etc.

Alors, bricolez-nous un autoportrait symbolique (Ne montrez pas forcément votre faciès avantageux, ou ingrat). Soyez plus explicites que sur vos avatars... Enfin, si vous voulez et s'il vous plaît bien sûr... 

Pensez à tous ceux qui débarquent, en simple visiteurs ou destinés a rester


----------



## poildep (23 Novembre 2004)

C'est bien gentil, Patoche, mais tu pourrais montrer l'exemple...


----------



## rezba (23 Novembre 2004)

Ben voilà, c'est fait !


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien gentil, Patoche, mais tu pourrais montrer l'exemple...



En fait, c'est toi qui montre l'exemple


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien gentil, Patoche, mais tu pourrais montrer l'exemple...



J'y travaille, mon Poildep ; j'y travaille.
Mais ça prend un peu de temps.
Un bon exemple pour ce genre de truc, ce sont les natures mortes hollandaises du XVIIe et les autoportraits avec vanités...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà, c'est fait !



Ouais. Mais agrandi,ça finit toujours par faire soupe aux pixels...


----------



## poildep (23 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà, c'est fait !


J'ai mieux.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mieux.



      

Mais un autoportrait Symbolique a plutôt tendance à ne pas montrer le physique, justement


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Novembre 2004)

Autoportrait


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Autoportrait


... Mieux, mais peu lisible...
Prenez votre temps, fignolez, peaufinez... Plus grand 
On n'est pas aux pièces ; les darlings... 
Un thread, il faut lui laisser le temps de respirer


----------



## rezba (23 Novembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ouais. Mais agrandi,ça finit toujours par faire soupe aux pixels...


 Ben oui, mais j'ai viré l'original, je crois....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, mais j'ai viré l'original, je crois....


C'est toi qui l'as usiné?...


----------



## rezba (23 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mieux.


 Non, trop facile. Moi aussi, à ce compte, j'ai infiniment mieux.


----------



## lumai (23 Novembre 2004)

y a quelques super 8 sur moi du temps de ma gloire qui trainent


----------



## rezba (23 Novembre 2004)

Bon, allez, je fais un effort.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, trop facile. Moi aussi, à ce compte, j'ai infiniment mieux.
> 
> Vive la bonne peinture
> Mais, bon. Bacon s'est tout de même inspiré de l'autre. De Velasquez


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Novembre 2004)

Différent et plus grand


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon, allez, je fais un effort.



Ah... Le fameux filtre "Contour lumineux" de Photoshop...
On avance ; on avance...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Différent et plus grand



COOOOOOOOOL 
avec objets, effets persos, paysages et du bints varié, on serapprocherait de l'effet symbolique recherché


----------



## Foguenne (23 Novembre 2004)

La vie, la vrai...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La vie, la vrai...



On est plus dans le sujet ... Ce que l'avatar ne laissait pas forcément deviner


----------



## nato kino (23 Novembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Quand on est nouveau sur les forums, on se fie (en tout cas, ce fut mon cas) aux avatars pour se faire une idée de la personnalité des membres que l'on découvre pour la 1ere fois.... Mais un avatar, c'est tout petit et assez succinct...
> 
> bricolez-nous un autoportrait symbolique


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Novembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> avec objets, effets persos, paysages et du bints varié, on serapprocherait de l'effet symbolique recherché



La vraie vie est ailleurs comme le dit Foguenne, les effets perso aussi et pour ma part ils y restent  mais je trouve ton sujet très sympa


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>



Ca commence à venir. Vous voyez..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La vraie vie est ailleurs comme le dit Foguenne, les effets perso aussi et pour ma part ils y restent  mais je trouve ton sujet très sympa



Le propre d'un artiste est d'assumer des choix et des partis-pris... Respect


----------



## touba (23 Novembre 2004)

bah oui...







Diarama Serigne Touba !!!

walla bock ????


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Quand on est nouveau sur les forums, on se fie (en tout cas, ce fut mon cas) aux avatars pour se faire une idée de la personnalité des membres que l'on découvre pour la 1ere fois....



 

ah hum

 

bon je crois que je vais changer


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>


alors là chapeau. nan pas celui de foguenne


----------



## macmarco (23 Novembre 2004)

Marrante, ton idée, PATOCHMAN !  

 Hop !


----------



## poildep (23 Novembre 2004)

quel bordel. :rose:


----------



## Nexka (23 Novembre 2004)

Poildep

J'adoooooore Calvin et Hobbes :love: :love: :love:


----------



## mado (23 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Marrante, ton idée, PATOCHMAN !
> 
> Hop !




Les lignes de ta main ? 
 

Et elles disent quoi?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Novembre 2004)

Poildep et MacMacro ; j'aime bien ce que vous faites


----------



## macmarco (23 Novembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Poildep et MacMacro ; j'aime bien ce que vous faites


 Merci !


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Novembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Le propre d'un artiste est d'assumer des choix et des partis-pris... Respect


----------



## macmarco (23 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Les lignes de ta main ?
> 
> 
> Et elles disent quoi?


 Euh.... Ben, je sais pas les lire !  :rose: :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (24 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Les lignes de ta main ?
> 
> 
> Et elles disent quoi?



Qu'il est breton, né sous le signe de la blanche hermine (même si là elle est noire  ).


----------



## camisol (26 Novembre 2004)

Voilà.


----------



## macmarco (8 Juin 2006)

Et voilà, une remontée de la cave(merci Benjamin  ) pour tenir une promesse ! 






Faites chauffer Photoshop !


----------



## Nobody (8 Juin 2006)

Poildep va pouvoir revenir: il est retombé à 4873 posts.

:rateau: :love:


----------



## joanes (9 Juin 2006)

T'ain le sujet "retour des  vieux"... :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: 

Et les doublons en plus  

Bon ben demain j'my colle


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juin 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> T'ain le sujet "retour des  vieux"... :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


Cest vrai que tu postes plus beaucoup


----------



## joanes (9 Juin 2006)

C'est vrai, j'ai arrèté le flooood


----------



## benao (9 Juin 2006)

moi je resterai fidèle à mon avatar, flou, flou, flou et flou:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2006)

C'est rigolo cette idée.
Je n'ai pas grand chose sous la main, mais comme je change parfois d'avatar, voilà une petite compil.


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Le propre d'un artiste est d'assumer des choix et des partis-pris... Respect



Quand j'arrive au bistrot, les types disent "tiens voilà l'artiste !"

Dois je conclure quelque chose ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Juin 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Dois je conclure quelque chose ?



Ils doivent avoir compris d'instinct que tu assumais un tas de trucs...


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juin 2006)

Et hop, une petite remontée!
Car je ne reculerais devant rien pour faire plaisir à notre ami Patoch' (même si certains l'auraient vu boire du coca )
Voilà :





Je pense que ça me correspond pas mal :
Pas mal de chouettes trucs autour, mais ça reste assez sombre à l'intérieur.
(Pitin c'est beau c'que j'écris... On dirait une chanson de Johnny.)


----------



## Nobody (19 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal de chouettes trucs autour, mais ça reste assez sombre à l'intérieur.



T'as oublié de les mettre, les chouettes trucs autour?

:hein:


----------



## macmarco (19 Juin 2006)

Ca fait un peu générique de 30 millions d'amis... 
Pis va falloir bosser Photoshop.   


Bel effort quand même !


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (22 Juin 2006)

Un auto portrait?


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (22 Juin 2006)

Celui là est un auto-portrait illustrator


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2006)

NeigeBleue1 a dit:
			
		

> Un auto portrait?


Ah ben non ça c'est pour autoportrait


----------



## N°6 (22 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Et hop, une petite remontée!
> Car je ne reculerais devant rien pour faire plaisir à notre ami Patoch' (même si certains l'auraient vu boire du coca )



Si tu veux vraiment lui faire plaisir, bobby, je te suggère de  rajouter ce charmant petit oiseau qui te sert d'avatar sur iChat, et qui personnalise si joliment tes messages teints de rose !


----------



## macmarco (22 Juin 2006)

NeigeBleue1 a dit:
			
		

> Celui là est un auto-portrait illustrator




Les dessins vectoriels, optimise-les plutôt en gif qui est idéal pour les aplats de couleurs.


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (23 Juin 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Les dessins vectoriels, optimise-les plut&#244;t en gif qui est id&#233;al pour les aplats de couleurs.




que veux-tu dire? L'ouvrir avec photoshop pour le sauvegarder en gif et cocher la case optimise? 

Mon avatar est un dessin illustrator sauv&#233; en gif.


----------



## macmarco (23 Juin 2006)

NeigeBleue1 a dit:
			
		

> que veux-tu dire? L'ouvrir avec photoshop pour le sauvegarder en gif et cocher la case optimise?
> 
> Mon avatar est un dessin illustrator sauvé en gif.




A partir d'Illustrator tu peux "Enregistrer pour le web".
Ton autoportrait est en jpeg, l'optimisation l'a "sali" alors qu'en gif il aurait été "propre".
En gros : jpeg=photo, gif=dessin.


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (24 Juin 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> A partir d'Illustrator tu peux "Enregistrer pour le web".
> Ton autoportrait est en jpeg, l'optimisation l'a "sali" alors qu'en gif il aurait été "propre".
> En gros : jpeg=photo, gif=dessin.




Merci de remettre les pendules à l'heure.... 

De préciser


----------



## macmarco (13 Août 2006)

Petit up.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Août 2006)

'Tain d'Ad&#232;le©, Marco! C'est toujours aussi classe... :love: :love: :love:    Faudra qu'on se croise un jour, fatalement


----------



## macmarco (16 Août 2006)

Pas l'ombre d'un pixel, chaud, ti&#232;de ou m&#234;me froid, sur cette page. 



[Edith]
Ah bah j'ai l'air malin tout seul en haut de la page maintenant ! 
(cf. page pr&#233;c&#233;dente)
[/Edith]


----------



## macmarco (16 Août 2006)

J'ai fait chauffer les pixels, à qui le tour ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Août 2006)

Voir la pièce jointe 11566


J'ai du mal à faire mieux sans mon mac:love::rose:


----------



## jeromemac (17 Août 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:
			
		

> Voir la pièce jointe 11566
> 
> 
> J'ai du mal &#224; faire mieux sans mon mac:love::rose:



:love: :love:    

comme qui dirait.... NO COMMENT 

PS:


> Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; CRISPEACE.



grrrhhhhh


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Août 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love:
> 
> comme qui dirait.... NO COMMENT
> 
> ...




Merki jeune homme:rose::love:


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Août 2006)

Merki ??

Un peu de personnalité ne te ferait pas de mal.


----------



## macmarco (20 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Lila (22 Septembre 2006)

..bon je me lance ....

....que du toshop....pas l'ombre  d'une image...juste une suite d'effets...:rose: 

....


----------



## dellys (22 Septembre 2006)

Mon avatar, c'est l'illustration de mon c&#244;t&#233; f&#233;minin. 

:mouais:

*Nan, en fait c'est plut&#244;t l'illustration de mon c&#244;t&#233; gros pervers d&#233;g***lasse* :afraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Septembre 2006)

dellys a dit:


> Mon avatar, c'est l'illustration de mon côté féminin.



Lègèrement hors sujet, à moins que tu n'aies manipulé la demoiselle


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Septembre 2006)




----------



## dellys (22 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Lègèrement hors sujet, à moins que tu n'aies manipulé la demoiselle



Je viens de relire l'ouverture de PATOCHMAN



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Quand on est nouveau sur les forums, on se fie (en tout cas, ce fut mon cas) aux avatars *pour se faire une idée de la personnalité* des membres que l'on découvre pour la 1ere fois.... *Mais un avatar, c'est tout petit et assez succinct*...



C'est le cas 



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vous avez : Un ordi (Ben oui), un appareil photo? un scanner? de la colle, des ciseaux, un petit logiciel de retouche? ... etc.



Aussi 



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Alors, bricolez-nous un autoportrait symbolique (*Ne montrez pas* forcément *votre faciès* avantageux, ou *ingrat*). Soyez plus explicites que sur vos avatars... Enfin, si vous voulez et s'il vous plaît bien sûr...



Il est déjà bien explicite, mais je l'ai bricolé pour qu'elle "éclaire", "irradie". :rateau::rose:

Peut-être pas assez bricolé ou trop subtil , mais surement pas hors sujet. 

Rabat joie


----------



## Penthotal (24 Septembre 2006)

Bon, ça fait plus réference à l'univers de mon adolescence, qu'a mon "état d'esprit" actuel, mais je trouve le fil sympa. J'en ferais d'autre !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2006)

1° essai.







soyez indulgent; je suis loin, très loin d'être doué.:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Septembre 2006)

dellys a dit:


> Mon avatar, c'est l'illustration de mon côté féminin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu sais qu't'es bonne, toi?... :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (5 Octobre 2006)

dellys a dit:


> Je viens de relire l'ouverture de PATOCHMAN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_* je ne vois pas trop ce que cela apporte par rapport à ton avatar ça frise tellement le hors sujet quil va lui falloir une permanente bref *_*try again*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Octobre 2006)

Reste le boulot de Marco ,et d'autres...

Ce semblant de fil m'a permis de trouver deux ou  trois trucs que je cherchais.... :love:  

Quand je vois certaines images ; j'ai moins besoin d'aller mater des tronches dans autoportrait... Ce n'est qu'une histoire de goût et de sensibilité.
Ce thread avait au départ une dimension égoïste et voyeuriste.... Assumée, certes, mais moins que ce qui se pratique ici en général...


Marco ; pour avoir joué le jeu à fond, tu as droit à mon respect, ça tu le sais déjà... tu m'as aussi confirmé l'idée que ne jamais se montrer et se dévoiler entièrement, sur quelque espace, qu'il fût virtuel ou réel, est une marque (partagée, intégrée ou non) de réelle noblesse de l'esprit... Combien peuvent ils être ici à pouvoir posséder l'élégance de souvent garder le silence, y compris au travers de l'image... La nécessaire et vitale retenue...
Je ne vais pas non plus épancher mes aigreurs ici... Le quotidien s'y prête tellement mieux...

Nephou?... tu peux sabrer ce qui n'a vécu que sous assistance respiratoire...  

Bisoux!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Octobre 2006)

... J'oubliais...

Feuque* wit!

Seule insulte Anglaise qui poss&#232;de un r&#233;el panache... 

*Chatte de mon coeur... :love


----------



## N°6 (11 Octobre 2006)




----------

